#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Nabila Mounib weet wat de Marokkanen nodig hebben !

## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Ik heb helaas geen politiek partij die mij vertegenwoordigt maar deze Nabila heeft mijn sympathie en deel haar idealen

----------


## Revisor

Ik mag haar ook. Ze durft tenminste de problemen te benoemen en aan te kaarten:

Zie bijvoorbeeld:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...m-marokko.html

----------


## Revisor

Prachtvrouw die Nabila Mounib! Vrijwel alles wat ze in de filmpjes zegt, denk ik hetzelfde over!

----------


## Revisor

Interessante anekdote: Ze is arts/hoogleraar endocrinologie en weigerde om zich tegen Covid te vaccineren. Om die reden is zij als parlementarier de toegang tot het parlement geweigerd.

----------


## Oiseau

Nabila is scherpzinnig en durft haar opvattingen te uiten

----------


## Revisor

Alle onderwerpen die ze behandelt: Internationale politiek, Marokkaanse politiek, Neo-Liberalismet, het nieuwe kolonialisme en milieu, is identiek als wat ik ook vind.

Ik denk dat we misschien verschillen in het feminisme en wellicht seculariteit maar dat vind ik niet erg. Ze lijkt me daar gematigd in dat ik haar daar zelfs in kan steunen (feminisme). Er zijn belangrijkere zaken waar ze zich op richt, ze weet waar de prioriteiten voor Marokko liggen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Alle onderwerpen die ze behandelt: Internationale politiek, Marokkaanse politiek, Neo-Liberalismet, het nieuwe kolonialisme en milieu, is identiek als wat ik ook vind.
> 
> Ik denk dat we misschien verschillen in het feminisme en wellicht seculariteit maar dat vind ik niet erg. Ze lijkt me daar gematigd in dat ik haar daar zelfs in kan steunen (feminisme). Er zijn belangrijkere zaken waar ze zich op richt, ze weet waar de prioriteiten voor Marokko liggen.


Ik ga maar eens luisteren!

... ow, wacht even ...

----------


## Revisor

> Ik ga maar eens luisteren!
> 
> ... ow, wacht even ...



Hier wat in het Frans:

----------

